# Leaky Rear Slide



## alaskamedic (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi all, I have an Outback 28 rs-s that is starting it's second full season of RVing. I have this problem when I have it dead center level. I get a lot of water coming from the bottom of the rear bed slide where the wire for the slide's bed light comes through the seal. I cannot find where it is coming from or how to fix it. When I pitch the nose up a half of a leveling bubble then the leak stops.

HELP PLEASE!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I always set up with a slight slope to the rear. It keeps water running away from the trailer.

I did have a leak coming in from the seals of the queen slide framing. My adjustment screws on the supports needed to be dropped down a bit. Those slide seals are good...but certainly not 100% water proof.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I think I can help. (I just had the same problem)

Stand on a ladder and look at your roof seam (not on the slide, the actual TT roof). The very rearward one. You should see the rubber roof and a piece of Al trim. The trim is sealed to the roof with caulking. You will more than likely find that the caulking has cracked, pulled away in one or more location. (I never had an issue before this year and only after I moved the TT from winter storage).

I would simply clean the area and ran a new bead of caulking. This cured it for me. We just finished 3 days of rain and the TT is dry.

Thor


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok rear slide leaks. I have had plenty of problenms with a 02 26rs leaking. so much so I had to unload it after 1 season. The Factory could not fix it and they struck a deal with me on a replacment. After two full seasons here I am starting the 3rd and I have water leaking in while the slide is closed and the front is lifted. I now have the 28rs-s. the water is dropping out of the rear slide on to the tv-table next to the counter. It runs off that shelf on to the floor and to the back corner of the camper. The slide is trimed on the inside with the fake oak on the lunan board. If you open the back door with the slide in you can see the lunan is wet in the corner and the water running down and dripping off. the rest of the slide is dry. Dry on the roof ( remember this has been closed up and tilted back) dry over the dinnette, no other water. I can only guess is that the water is some how getting in ( I mean inside of the unit) and filling a cavity under the bed to the point that it is flowing out the first hole which happens to be the right corner of the bed. If I lower the nose of this I expect more water to flow out.

I really like the outback. This has been an excellent unit until now. I just do not know how the water is getting INSIDE the rear slide while it is closed.

Any Ideas?

28RSS
8 children, 6 who camp
1 wife who makes it possible to camp.
02 X V-10 to move it all
1 Father/husband with an empty wallet!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Way back someone had a problem like that, leaking with the slide closed. I think the dealer determined the problem to be water getting in around those square corner trim pieces on each corner of the rear slide wall. Re-sealing around them fixed the problem.

Mike


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

I guess that would make sence. It is getting inside the slide unit and bypassing the gasket set up. Those square pieces and the window is all that is out there. I wil look at this and caulk it up if it ever quits rainning around here.

Thanks!

28RSS
8 children, 6 who camp
1 wife who makes it possible to camp.
02 X V-10 to move it all
1 Father/husband with an empty wallet!


----------



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Picked up our Hornet with a rear slide out 2 weekends ago, and in the yard i pulled out the slide out right away and have had it out since.
It has rain numerous times, and the first time it rained we had alot of rain pouring in underneath the rear table storage by the slide out, i did some investigating and found when i pulled the slide-out OUT the vertical rear seal on passenger side did not come out and was facing in, making the water go in, so i pulled it out, thinking--problem solved.
It rained again a few days ago, and same problem, but not as much water in, so did alittle more investigating and found the TT low on front side(not level) so i raised it up higher in the front so the water will drain to the rear. Because it look like water was entering down the removable C-Channel supports, that the slide out slides on and rests on.
So it hasn't rained yet here since, so i'm waiting for the results, as i type here, i was thinking i'm going to go spray it down with the hose to see what happens!!!
Anyways, so i'm new to slide outs and TT's and it seems like everything has to be taken into account. Levelness, all Seals out, and possibly luck on your side!!
Its a new camper and everything looks solid and correct sealed, but hopefuly it will be good for years to come and stay away from the dealer!!!! Just my thoughts!! Happy Camping!!! This weekend is our first adventure out! YIPPEE!


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

I pulled the square pices off since there are only 3 screws in them. I was told by the dealer they should be filled with putty behind them. There was not much. This could be the entery point. Also with closer inspection the caulk along the bottom trim piece that runs along the bottom of the slide shows places where the seal is broken. It looks sealed, but has in fact pulled away. I have pictures of where the water exited the slide into the camper. I will get pictures of the rear with the squares off and pictures of where I sealed this weekend when I work on it. I will then post for those of you interested. BTW it has rained for 17 of the last 24 days here and they are calling for more over the next 5 so I hope I get a dry spell to do this. In the mean time I have a towel on the TV shelf and change that each day.

28RSS
8 children, 6 who camp
1 wife who makes it possible to camp.
02 X V-10 to move it all
1 Father/husband with an empty wallet!


----------

